# Answer my question...Which Type???...., & post a question for the next user to answer



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Marlowe said:


> Which type is most likely to send a "i saw you called, what's up?" text rather than picking up the phone and hitting the talk button?


Me.  I think this could be any introvert, though, because talking to someone is stimulation.

What type is most likely to be perfectionist about cleanliness?

Edit, I see I was off with the posting order here. Rectifying:



Solar Storm said:


> What type is most likely going to feel aimless and useless, without purpose?


Anyone lost in their inferior, maybe a perception inferior.


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

No question ^^^

Which personality type is most likely to cheat on their partner?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

if you believe the reports cheating is so common that all types must be doing it, but whether any one type is doing it more is an interesting question since MBTI shies away from talking much about the negative aspects of personality; there are many reasons why a person might cheat, including satisfaction with relationship, opportunity, empathy for partner, respect for rules, tendency to cheat in other areas of life, ego, need for excitement or variety, and so on; you can try to rank these factors, then rank the types on each factor, then tally up the score; but I would guess an extrovert is more likely than an introvert, a perceiver is more likely than a judger, a feeler is more likely than a thinker, and a sensor is more likely than an intuitive, so an ESFP is the most likely type to cheat in a relationship


? what type is most likely to fall in love at first sight


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I will say SFP. Males especially (the true romantics as I believe). Though I really don't know. But just from the talks in the INFP forum I get the feeling that NFPs do not fall that easily. The rest seem too calculative.

Which type is most likely to hit a deer on the road and run away?


----------



## the_cheshire_cat (Mar 22, 2014)

SplitTheAtom said:


> Which type is most likely to hit a deer on the road and run away?


I would think ESTP. Hitting a deer and running away automatically rules out the idealists and the guardians. That leaves rationals and artisans. well rationals might be tempted to figure out a way to not have this occur to someone else by leaving the deer right where it is. they may also wonder whether the deer is in a savable condition from a life standpoint - or whether it is worth saving as meat to eat. ok, that rules rationals out. that leaves artisans. The Feeling artisans are least likely to take off. That leaves ISTP and ESTP. Since An E is more likely than an I to have "better things to do than wait around for a silly deer", I go with ESTP.

Which type has the hardest time calling it quits when there is seemingly no hope left?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know if it be a type, me thinks more of a unhealthy tri type


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

To the question Algorithmics asked, I would say an ENFJ. They're extremely committed, loyal, and optimistic. They invest so much of themselves and have a hard time cutting that off even when things are getting really bad. 

What type is the kinkiest?


----------



## Medusa Miasma (Jul 13, 2014)

That largely depends on the kink. There is a lot of the person's mental space in play, so I could easily say that N-types can be about it. In fact, I'd say everyone who doesn't value Si could be about it, and some of who do value it as well. Still, short answer: ESFP/ENFP (dominant extraverted perception)

Which type is likeliest to mistype themselves/have lots of confusion about their type most often?


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

NFPs

Which type is the most likely get teary-eyed when a kitten stumbles and falls but be unaffected by people's miseries? (both seen on TV or irl).


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

Miya said:


> NFPs
> 
> Which type is the most likely get teary-eyed when a kitten stumbles and falls but be unaffected by people's miseries? (both seen on TV or irl).


IxFJ (can confirm from experience with them)


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Korpasov said:


> IxFJ (can confirm from experience with them)


lol quite the contrary in my experience! (animal < human mentality)  I was thinking of ISFPs though


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

Miya said:


> lol quite the contrary in my experience! (animal < human mentality)  I was thinking of ISFPs though


I dunno, Hitler loved animals...


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

what type is most likely to be violent?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

the type that grows up in a violent environment; if you think violence is irrational, then feelers more than thinkers; if you think violence is an act of impulsion, then perceivers more than judgers; if you think violence is a demonstrative act, then extroverts more than introverts; if you think violence is a physical act, then sensors more than intuitives

so ESTP


which type is most likely to form strong first impressions of strangers?


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

I was going to say INFP, but I think ISFP could work, too. Really, it would be any Fi dom. 

Which type is most likely to have bumper stickers on their car?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

you can repose this question as, "what kind of car is most likely to be stickered"?...expensive and luxury cars are never stickered, neither are new ones...so older cars and whatever type is likely to own them...also the type to hold strong opinions it wants to "share" with others...extroverted judgers are most likely to express their opinions...ENTJs and ENFJs are both too status conscious and generally more affluent...so ESTJs and ESFJs since there are so many of them that they will be well-represented in the older-vehicle owning class

which type is most likely to volunteer?


btw, I like your avatar @gracie1030


----------



## Angaliene (Jun 15, 2014)

INFP or ENFP. It offers a sense of purpose. 

Which type will struggle the most with self esteem issues?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

the type whose sense of self conflicts most with social norms...feelers since thinking is (arguably) more highly valued...introverts because they are more subjective...intuitives because they are less practical ...perceivers because they are more likely to follow the beat of their own drum...so *INFP*


which type is most likely to believe they are right when they are wrong?


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Probably every Xxtp type I don't really like talking on the phone but I'm a gen.Y so.......
Which type is most likely to read texts but not reply?


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Angaliene said:


> what type is most likely to be violent?


depends on kind of violent , i know as beeing a istp i can be violent physicle , wheter im the most likely to be violent idk maby .


----------

